# 80/20 ?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that a new HBO tv show? I don't get HBO..........









dump the 80%, concentrate on the 20


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.nyshcr.org/Topics/Developers/MultifamilyDevelopment/8020HousingProgram.htm

(for those that can't google)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh that. We have it here for twenty to thirty years already. It is agenda 21 stuff, but not openly admitted to. I am surprised that it hasn't become 20/80 under emperor Potus.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

No its were we get 80% pay on new jobs instead of 100%


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

phil20 said:


> No its were we get 80% pay on new jobs instead of 100%


Pardon me?


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

dont tell me u havenet heard all new hotels in manhattan n many other jobs like the huge hudson yards


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

phil20 said:


> dont tell me u havenet heard all new hotels in manhattan n many other jobs like the huge hudson yards


Is this a union thing?


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

yes only for unions they say to compete with non union we sighned a 5 year agreement for the hudson yards were hav u been ? lol


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

phil20 said:


> yes only for unions they say to compete with non union we sighned a 5 year agreement for the hudson yards were hav u been ? lol


I apologiZe. I didnt realize this was in union topics.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*80/20 short-sighted*



phil20 said:


> what do guys from nyc think about the 80/20? I think its horrible



Any of the tax incented developments are not thought out, IMO.

Would the increased property tax in a "100%" development, at full capacity, allow the state/city to do its own low income development.
If NYC did not award any tax abatement (80/20 and others) they would collect almost 3 billion (2.9) annually in increased property tax...about 20% more than what is currently collected.

Of course,
a. No developer would donate to your campaign and
b. They would probably piss the money away, anyway.


.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

the developers still make there share n then some by only paying 80% of the construction costs. They dont drop there prices because they got a discount


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

phil20 said:


> the developers still make there share n then some by only paying 80% of the construction costs.



Of course, they make their share...that is my point...don't give em nuttin.





phil20 said:


> They dont drop there prices because they got a discount


In NYC a minimum of 20% of these units must be affordable to those earning below 43K per year.


.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

phil20 said:


> yes only for unions they say to compete with non union we sighned a 5 year agreement for the hudson yards were hav u been ? lol


Why do they insist on working for less money?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> agenda 21 stuff


Instant crazy indicator. :thumbsup:


----------

